# Mixer de bajo ruido con LM837



## Eter (Jun 30, 2010)

Saludos...

Necesito construir un mixer de audio usando el I.C. LM837 que es un operacional de muy bajo ruido; este integrado "quads" no lo consigo en el mercado. ¿Cual sería el sustituto más próximo en características?

Gracias por sus respuestas!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 30, 2010)

Para el 99 % de los casos un TL074 te dará excelentes resultados.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXvwqq.pdf


EL LM4562 posee prestaciones superiores, pero desconozco si en tu país se consigue.


----------



## rastone1993 (Jun 30, 2010)

ah q*UE* se refieren con bajo ruido?

PD: podrían colgar el circuito?


----------



## Eter (Jul 1, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para el 99 % de los casos un TL074 te dará excelentes resultados.
> 
> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXvwqq.pdf
> 
> ...



Gracias por la información. Trabajaré sobre estos dos reemplazos..



rastone1993 dijo:


> ah q se refieren con bajo ruido?
> 
> PD: podrían colgar el circuito?



Un punto delicado en los preamplificadores de micrófono es el ruido inherente de los componentes a utilizar. Hay muchos I.C. que sirven como amplificadores, pero lo ideal es montar un tipo que tenga un bajo nivel de ruido.


----------



## rastone1993 (Jul 1, 2010)

Gracias por matar un poco de mi ignorancia!
saludos!


----------



## Eter (Jul 12, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para el 99 % de los casos un TL074 te dará excelentes resultados.
> 
> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXvwqq.pdf
> 
> ...



Hice el circuito con el TL074 que fue el único que pude encontrar en plaza y funcionó perfectamente... Gracias!!


----------



## rastone1993 (Jul 12, 2010)

Una pregunta:yo también armé un mixer, que en el diagrama me recomendaba usar cuatro tL072 para cuatro entradas stereo, pero yo utilicé un quad op amp para tener 4 entradas mono, ademas de un sólo integrado...

lo monté. y se mezclan las señales...
tendrá algo que ver el integrado? el que usé fue uno que recuperé de un Vhs el M5224p


----------



## kiwhilario (Jul 12, 2010)

Según he leido en algun lado del foro, como en el TL074 los 4 opamps ahi juntitos en el mismo IC puede existir una filtración entre los opamps. Supongo que si te recomendaban cuatro TL072 para 4 estereos, lo ideal hubiera sido utilizar cuatro TL071, uno para cada mono.
Cuanto es lo que se filtra? La verdad no lo sé, esperemos que alguien mas enterado del asunto se pronuncie.
Al parecer, segun lo que comentas, lo que se filtra es significativo.


----------



## Eter (Jul 13, 2010)

rastone1993 dijo:


> Una pregunta:yo también armé un mixer, que en el diagrama me recomendaba usar cuatro tL072 para cuatro entradas stereo, pero yo utilicé un quad op amp para tener 4 entradas mono, ademas de un sólo integrado...
> 
> lo monté. y se mezclan las señales...
> tendrá algo que ver el integrado? el que usé fue uno que recuperé de un Vhs el M5224p



Aquí hay un diseño de mixer más amplificador, puedes hacerlo con TL074. En mi caso no se trataba exactamente de un mixer sino de un circuito convertidor Hi-Low.

http://wiredworld.tripod.com/tronics/mixer.html


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 13, 2010)

kiwhilario dijo:


> Según he leido en algun lado del foro, como en el TL074 los 4 opamps ahi juntitos en el mismo IC puede existir una filtración entre los opamps. Supongo que si te recomendaban cuatro TL072 para 4 estereos, lo ideal hubiera sido utilizar cuatro TL071, uno para cada mono.
> *Cuanto es lo que se filtra? La verdad no lo sé, esperemos que alguien mas enterado del asunto se pronuncie.
> Al parecer, segun lo que comentas, lo que se filtra es significativo.*



Hay que leer la hoja de datos y no dejarse llevar por los que hablan tonteras.


----------



## rastone1993 (Jul 13, 2010)

ok, gracias.
Pero al final, es mi integrado el problema o no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 13, 2010)

rastone1993 dijo:


> ok, gracias.
> Pero al final, es mi integrado el problema o no?



Y nosotros somos adivinos, no?
No has posteado el circuito, no has explicado que has reemplazado con qué y en que lugar lo has hecho, solo has tirado una bola y acá tenemos que adivinar que es lo que causa tus problemas.

Te parece que estás haciendo las cosas bien? *NOOOOOOO!!!!
*


----------



## rastone1993 (Jul 13, 2010)

Te entiendo ezevalla, quiero pedir disculpas!
es que sólo pensé que era más simple mi respuesta!
pensé que quizas era malo el integrado!

mas tarde lo postearé, saludos y disculpas.


----------



## kiwhilario (Jul 14, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Hay que leer la hoja de datos y no dejarse llevar por los que hablan tonteras.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 36488



Perdon por mi ignorancia.  Solo intentaba ayudar... *POR*q*UE* recuerdo bien haber leído eso de que se metia de un lado a otro la señal. En todo caso pido disculpas por transmitir el error y gracias *POR* corregirme. Para la prox mejor me callo. 

Ah y que significa exactamente eso que has resaltado en el rectángulo rojo? O sea si se que "Channel separation" significa separacion entre canal y canal...pero ese "Av=100" y el "120" que representan ?


----------



## Cacho (Jul 20, 2010)

Las señales se cruzan de un operacional al otro, pero 120dB atenuadas (eso dice el recuadro) cuando la ganancia es de 100. "Channel Separation" es lo mismo que "Crosstalking", sólo que con otro nombre y con el signo cambiado 

En general no es algo muy importante (suele ser muy bajo), pero puede llegar a serlo.
Se suelen usar operacionales dobles en las consolas de audio (por ejemplo) para que ambos tengan la señal de ese canal y si se escapan de uno a otro, no va a ser algo tan malo. Es más, probablemente no sea algo que se perciba fácilmente.

Saludos


----------

